# Bicep and Chest Bulk up, Help



## cb141191cb (Apr 28, 2009)

Hiya, im 17 and weigh 184 lb, i started taking creatine but have finished my first month, i've got a good physique and train 6 times a week but i seem to find that im slightly flat chested and want some depth in my chest, could anyone recommend and exercises that isolate the pectorals? also i would like some more definition in my biceps and dont know if just cardio workout and shredding all the excess body fat would add to the definition, could someone give me some advice?

Cheers


----------



## Marat (Apr 28, 2009)

Growth is a matter of diet as much as it is training. To directly answer your question, the various pressing exercises (flat bench, DB presses etc). Here's a bunch of them: Chest Exercise Menu

If you really want to reach your goals, read this first and get back to us. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## Plataeu (Apr 28, 2009)

All in the diet... fix that for proper bulk and you'll grow.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 28, 2009)

cb141191cb said:


> Hiya, im 17 and weigh 184 lb, i started taking creatine but have finished my first month, i've got a good physique and train 6 times a week but i seem to find that im slightly flat chested and want some depth in my chest, could anyone recommend and exercises that isolate the pectorals? also i would like some more definition in my biceps and dont know if just cardio workout and shredding all the excess body fat would add to the definition, could someone give me some advice?
> 
> Cheers



If you want to get bigger, you need to eat more. In general, you need to eat more calories than you consume to add muscle. So, make sure your doing this...Figure out your maintenance and maybe eat about 250-500 calories over it. Don't just eat a ton of food and get fat...Do it slowly. 

As far as isolating your chest. Genetics play a big role on what parts of your body will grow quicker. For me, it's chest and legs. For my friend it's all arms...(Lucky guy) Anyway, my point is that you can't just focus on a particular body part to become bigger, or look better. Train your body as a whole and you will see results. 

Also, try dumbbell flat press for your chest. Personally, i like doing this more than bench press, because i can really squeeze at contraction. I have noticed more definition in my chest. I actually only do bench press once every 3 weeks now, I prefer dumbbell flat press. Make sure your also doing INCLINE. This is also important. 

If you do these exercises and don't eat over maintenance, you will just start to look more cut. If you eat more, you will start to look bigger. Will it go to your chest right away? No one can tell you...This is when genetics comes in. 

Include *squats* and *deadlifts* into your routine, because they will release more testosterone, which will help with overall growth. (Yes, squats and deadlifts can improve the size of your chest and arms)

For biceps, do close grip chin ups, preacher curls, or incline dumbbell curls. These are my favorite for isolation. (Keep in mind you don't need to do a ton of isolation work for your biceps to grow) Two exercises a week is fine. Your biceps will be used plenty in other areas with a well balances program. 

This should be all you need to know...


----------



## CORUM (Apr 29, 2009)

my chest develops the quickest, i will get a huge chest (for my size) but arms will be like pipe cleaners, go figure!

but will say (didn't believe it until i tried) squats do wonders for the arms. i dont question it i just do it


----------



## tatteredsaint (Apr 29, 2009)

I always had best luck with heavy dumbell presses to develop chest and incline dumbell curls for biceps -also u need to up your calories eat more and a weight gainer shake between meals wouldn't hurt to bulk


----------



## TitanUnleashed (Apr 29, 2009)

To get more thickness in your chest, VARY your exercises to keep your muscles guessing to optimise growth. Bring in dumb bell presses to alt with your bench presses. Super setting works extremely well for my chest. To get that flat look off your chest, remember to hit your upper pecs. Incline presses and DB pull-overs does the trick. I cannot further emphazise, but always ALWAYS squeeze your pecs at the end of every motion. You'll be amaze. And yep genetics plays a part. My leg growth is pathetic lol.


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2009)

Titan, how do you currently train legs?

(to the OP - keep eating, keep lifting and keep aging. Pecs seem to respond well to all three)


----------



## Plataeu (May 2, 2009)

Eat 500 calories over your maintaince, that will give you 1 pound per week.


----------



## T_man (May 5, 2009)

Focus on contracting the muscle rather than moving the weight. Try cable crossovers and you'll know what I mean 

Dips are a real mass builder in the chest for me so try them. The parrallel bar dips not the behind the back dips.

Also maybe try 1 or 2 isolation exercises such as flyes which force you to contract the muscle & therefore tear fibers. I find they work best as the last exercise for chest on my push days.

Maybe post your current routine for your whole body and the pros here can tell you what in your routine might be hindering your progress.


----------

